# Wavering Vision?



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi. Again. I am wondering if this symptom is just a part of DP/DR or if i am suffering from some kind of chronic fatigue or other physical or incurable cause.

When i stay still and stare at something (esspecially patterns like carpets of louvre doors) the edges 'flicker' and waver and its almost impossible to focus on it all.

It is worse on days when i get up late and reading pages of text is almost impossible.

At first, I wished i could find an underlying cause, but after reading up on conditions such as ME and Chronic fatigue or post viral fatigue i am rather hoping that I am dealing with DP and just DP!

I posted anopther time about other symptoms but i feel this is the one that most people will relate to if it is part of DP.

Please help. Thanks.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

I get that sometimes. I was once making out a lottery ticket at a store and the edge of a table that I saw in the corner of my eye was shaking and quivering. It was really strange. Of course when you look at it straight on it doesn't do this. So it may just be tired eyes or some kind of eye strain. I also see flickering circles behind my eyelids when I wake up in the middle of the night when I'm really tired. Sometimes during the day too.


----------



## el_kapitano (Aug 21, 2010)

I have the same symptoms. Like I said before, to me, everything is something like this all the time:


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

bee1 said:


> When i stay still and stare at something (esspecially patterns like carpets of louvre doors) the edges 'flicker' and waver and its almost impossible to focus on it all.
> 
> It is worse on days when i get up late and reading pages of text is almost impossible.


God, I can relate to this so much. Especially having difficulty with reading pages of text through the computer screen...but even with a book as well. This, I believe, is due to DR...which is another manifestation of DP. Thank you for posting this thread. i can definitely relate!


----------

